# Chicken soup vs Chicken stock: Simple question



## kupo15 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,
I just finished making a huge full chicken. I of course have leftovers which will become very useful. I'm planning on making chicken noodle soup from the leftovers and bones and I also want to make chicken stock as well. I searched on how to make chicken stock and it looks basically as if I were to make chicken soup. What is the difference?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, chicken stock has no solids, chicken soup does.  When I make chicken soup, I always use chicken stock as part, if not all, of the liquid.

There are those who will tell you that homemade chicken stock is the only way to go.  Then there's me.  I can't make chicken stock better than Swanson's brand of canned chicken broth, nothing else will do for me.  I use it for my chicken soup, and it always turns out well.

By the way.......welcome to DC, you'll like it here.


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok I guess I should clarify then. The difference between chicken stock and chicken soup broth


----------



## CraigC (Feb 12, 2011)

We use chicken stock to make chicken soup. Homemade is the best. When we cut up whole chickens or have chicken wings, I'll save the backs and wing tips for stock. I generally roast these off with the vegis before adding to the stock pot. As Anne Burrell likes to say, "brown food equals flavor". Some white wine, water and a bouquet garni and your set. I like to slow simmer for hours. Then strain through a collander or chinois. Don't forget to skim the fat.

Craig


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2011)

CraigC said:


> We use chicken stock to make chicken soup. Homemade is the best. When we cut up whole chickens or have chicken wings, I'll save the backs and wing tips for stock. I generally roast these off with the vegis before adding to the stock pot. As Anne Burrell likes to say, "brown food equals flavor". Some white wine, water and a bouquet garni and your set. I like to slow simmer for hours. Then strain through a collander or chinois. Don't forget to skim the fat.
> 
> Craig



My point exactly, Craig.  *My *homemade is not better than Swanson's, so there's no shame in leaving it to the experts.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 12, 2011)

As I understand it broth is seasoned, stock is not.

Kayelle, I make my chicken stock/broth by boiling a chicken thigh  in about 8 cups of water for 45 minutes to a maximum of an hour.  You can use the thigh meat in the dish you are making or as I often do, just freeze it for later.  I do this when I'm getting ready to make beans.  Why buy it when I can make it for free?

Sometimes I season the stock, just salt and a bay leaf unless I get "fancy" then any seasoning can go into it.  If I'm going to make beans, I may use Cajun seasoning.

I also like to use drumsticks.  I buy the 10# bag of chicken legs, separate the thighs from the drumsticks and package the drumsticks in sandwich size baggies.  Just the right amount for a nice chicken soup.  

The trick here is not boiling bones or carcasses for hours, but just to end up with a flavorful stock/broth, PLUS nicely cooked chicken that is usable.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2011)

The way I understand is the stock is a concentrated soup.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 13, 2011)

I finally Googled it and the answer was that stock is made from the bones, and broth with meat.  So what I make with the chicken thigh is a broth, and what I make from a turkey carcass is stock.  Both are seasoned and have celery, onion, etc.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 13, 2011)

The difference between stock and broth is the use of bones.

Broth is made by simmering meat in water.

Stock us made by simmering bones and meat in water.

The bones give stock a deeper flavor and a thicker texture.

You can use either stock or broth to make soup.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2011)

Kayelle, if it is available in your area, College Inn makes a stock called Bold that is excellent.


----------



## AlisonC (Feb 13, 2011)

I make my own chicken stock all the time, and find it's much better then canned broths and stocks, and also much cheaper. I start by roasting a whole chicken, pull the meat from the bones and use in any recipe that calls for rotisserie chicken. I make anything from enchiladas to chicken salad.

Next I put all the bones and skin in the bottom of my slow cooker. Add a medium onion, large carrot, and two stalks of celery, all roughly chopped. A few sprigs of fresh thyme if I have it, or a good pinch of dry if I don't, a couple of bay leaves, about a tablespoon of salt and a teaspoon of black peppercorns. Top with about 2 and a half quarts of cold water, turn the slow cooker on low and let it go for 8 to 10 hours (I usually do this before bed and let it cook overnight.) In the morning just strain out all the solids through a cheesecloth lined sieve. This recipe yields about 2 quarts of nice clear delicious stock!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Kayelle, if it is available in your area, College Inn makes a stock called Bold that is excellent.



Thanks for the tip Pacanis. I'll look for it. 
Like I mentioned, I know how to make stock, and have done it.  A good one is time intensive and sure involves more than boiling a piece of chicken in water.    All of us use shortcuts, and one of mine is canned chicken broth.
Watch someone pipe up and claim they make their own flour.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 13, 2011)

Kayelle,

I am all about being willing to take a short cut when needed.  I do prefer to make my stock, I think it is better.  And it is far less salty (I don't add salt to my stock).  The boxed ones can be over the top with salt.

I made some chili once using the Hard Times packet and some boxed stock (or broth, don't remember).  It was way too salty because of the salt in the packet and the stock.  The next time I went on a hunt for lower salt stock.  

When the pressure cooker arrived the first thing Kathleen said to me was "time for you to make stock"


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 13, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the tip Pacanis. I'll look for it.
> Like I mentioned, I know how to make stock, and have done it.  A good one is time intensive and sure involves more than boiling a piece of chicken in water.    All of us use shortcuts, and one of mine is canned chicken broth.
> Watch someone pipe up and claim they make their own flour.



I have used both College Inn and Swansons.  Both have given me good results.  That being said, my absolutely favorite off the shelf stock is Kitchen Basics Stock.  

Kayelle, the KA has a grain mill attachment.  You know it is only a matter of time.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2011)

We do use Swansons quite often. It takes a while to accumulate enough backs, carcasses and wing tips for homemade. But the homemade stock is so much richer, especially if the "bones" and vegis are roasted.

Regarding College Inn, isn't one of the first ingredients MSG?

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2011)

It doesn't say so on my bottles, Craig. It does say something like a small amount of glutamate occurs in the yeast extract... something like that. It wouldn't bother me if it had MSG in it anyway, I'm not allergic and have a bottle that I keep in in the cupboard for when I make some Asian dishes.

I've no doubt that with the right recipe homemade stock/broth could be a superior product, but stock is something I just don't make. I draw the line at raising my own eggs. And anytime I get a pot of something that looks like chicken stock, I turn it into soup, lol.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Kayelle, the KA has a grain mill attachment.  You know it is only a matter of time.  

Oh that man of yours and his "attachment" to Lucille.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2011)

I have never made chicken broth from meat only, I always use both. Does it mean that I actually have beenmaking stock?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Kayelle, the KA has a grain mill attachment. You know it is only a matter of time.
> 
> Oh that man of yours and his "attachment" to Lucille.


 
I have a mortar and pestle...


----------



## jennyema (Feb 14, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> I have never made chicken broth from meat only, I always use both. Does it mean that I actually have beenmaking stock?



Charlie,

If you have extracted flavor from simmering bones in water, you have made stock.

But these days, the terms are nearly interchangeable


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 15, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Charlie,
> 
> If you have extracted flavor from simmering bones in water, you have made stock.
> 
> But these days, the terms are nearly interchangeable


 
Stock is something that I've been striving to perfect for the past couple of years. I think there are certain things one should know how to make (and strive to perfect): ceasar salad, spaghetti sauce, stock, chili, lefse, bread and chocolate chip cookies. (Okay, lefse only if your ancestors came from Norway <g>).

I have to say, my beef stock is better than Swanson's <g>. And the last batch of chicken stock I made was darned good...The nice thing about making your own is can make it so there is no additional sodium. When you look at the sodium content re: processed soups and broth, it is high. I often do "freezer meals" for my elderly parents who, out of necessity, eat a lot of processed food. I am shocked at how much sodium my heart-patient parents consume each day in processed foods. 

Anyway, back to the last batch of chicken stock. I had roasted a chicken. I took the bones and what was in the bottom of the roaster, broke the larger bones (they are a lot harder to break then you would think--used the vice), tossed the bones back in the roaster, added some additional water, and let everything cook at 250 for about 8 hours. I did add a fresh bay leaf and a couple of stocks of celery. Dark, chickeny stock. It is more time consuming than stove top. I toss everything except the stock away. I chill the stock to remove any fat and then I'm ready to make soup. And do check to make sure there is still liquid in the roaster <g>.

For beef stock, I brown the marrow bones first on the stove top, and then toss them with water into the roaster. Sometimes I add a bit of vinegar (supposedly vinegar helps pull calcium out of the bones), sometimes not. The stock is ready when the bones are "tea coloured." I love the smell of beef stock...I wake up throughout the night and tiptoe down to take a peek...Again, I toss the bones, give the dogs the marrow, and save any meat that came off the bones for Beef Barley Soup. The problem I have is that I want to drink the stock as is--when I'm supposed to "save it" for stews, etc.  It is more time consuming (I start the stock the night before, put the stock in the fridge, take off the fat in the afternoon, and then I can start my soup or stew). And, do check to make sure the roaster doesn't "cook dry."

I don't make broth very often. I prefer my homemade stock.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 15, 2011)

@cws

yummmmmmmm!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the tip Pacanis. I'll look for it.
> Like I mentioned, I know how to make stock, and have done it. A good one is time intensive and sure involves more than boiling a piece of chicken in water.  All of us use shortcuts, and one of mine is canned chicken broth.
> Watch someone pipe up and claim they make their own flour.


I don't mill my own flour, but a friend does!


----------



## betterthanabox (Feb 15, 2011)

I too like to make my own. I had been making my own, and ran out to get a carton of beef stock. They changed the recipe and now includes MSG. I really didn't enjoy the headache that followed and will be making my own from here on out. I really wish I had a butcher close so that I could buy the bits and pieces and make some nice stock out of it.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> I too like to make my own. I had been making my own, and ran out to get a carton of beef stock. They changed the recipe and now includes MSG. I really didn't enjoy the headache that followed and will be making my own from here on out. I really wish I had a butcher close so that I could buy the bits and pieces and make some nice stock out of it.


 
I get my bones from an abatoir (sp). Only downside is I get a 40 lb bag for $10. I can only get the bones when I have room in the freezer (and s/one to heave them into the freezer for me--I thunk the bag on the concrete step to break them apart to package them in smaller bags--) or if I know we are in for a cold spell! Last time I made beef stock, I had 3 roasters in the oven (the large one, the next size, and then yet the next size!). I only got 6 ice cube trays of stock at the end of the day. (And about 4-5 mugs full for me ... oops).


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2011)

jennyema said:


> @cws
> 
> yummmmmmmm!!!


 
I'd enter an "Iron Challenge" on my beef stock. Close to throwing down that gantlet for the chicken stock. Made an amazing pork stock a couple of weeks ago. And, the last turkey stock I made was amazing--but I haven't repeated that one often enough to accept an "Iron Challenge," but the beef stock, I'm there.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 16, 2011)

Last night i made duck soup.  Started with the left over carcass from Monday's roast duck.  Got as much of the meat off the bones as I could.  Broke up the carcass, including snapping the leg bones.  Covered the bones with water and simmered for about 3 hours.  Tossed in carrot, celery tops and a bulb of garlic.  Simmered another hourish.  Tossed the junk from the pot.

The soup I made with the stock turned out very nice, and rich.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Last night i made duck soup.  Started with the left over carcass from Monday's roast duck.  Got as much of the meat off the bones as I could.  Broke up the carcass, including snapping the leg bones.  Covered the bones with water and simmered for about 3 hours.  Tossed in carrot, celery tops and a bulb of garlic.  Simmered another hourish.  Tossed the junk from the pot.
> 
> The soup I made with the stock turned out very nice, and rich.



Duck soup!  I envy you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Last night i made duck soup. Started with the left over carcass from Monday's roast duck. Got as much of the meat off the bones as I could. Broke up the carcass, including snapping the leg bones. Covered the bones with water and simmered for about 3 hours. Tossed in carrot, celery tops and a bulb of garlic. Simmered another hourish. Tossed the junk from the pot.
> 
> The soup I made with the stock turned out very nice, and rich.


 
There has to be a Marx Brothers joke in there somewhere!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 16, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Duck soup!  I envy you.



Get to roasting yer duck man...


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Feb 16, 2011)

In my experience, I've found that the key to a great stock is connective tissue and a high ratio of said tissue to water.  While the strict definition says bones, you don't just want dry bones - but also the connective tissue that tends to be all over the bones (which binds the meat to the bones).  As many know, low and slow heat turns the collagen in the connective tissue and bones into gelatin - which is why cold stock looks like Jello.  In addition, having bits of meat all over the bones lends the stock flavor.

To let my stocks serve as the base for various cuisines, I keep it simple with bones/tissue, salt, and water... no herbs or aromatics (something that I have evolved to over years of making stock - I used to do the traditional French method with a bouquet garni, mirepoix, yadda yadda) .  I generally use 8-10 pounds of bones/tissue per gallon of water, along with a scant tablespoon of Morton Kosher salt.  Some people like white stocks, but I always rub the bones/tissue down with a bit of canola oil and roast in a 450ºF oven until they're brown and yummy.  Then I deglaze into my stock-pot.

In a pinch I will use low-sodium Swanson Chicken Broth when the broth isn't the focus of the dish, but it's definitely a broth and not a stock.  It has decent flavor, but none of that rich mouth-feel of a good homemade stock (it's even still liquid after a night in the fridge).  I've never had a good packaged beef or pork stock.  I even went so far as to buy a dozen or so brands one weekend for a taste test session.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 16, 2011)

When I make stock, like yesterday, if it isn't saved meat it goes in the pot.  All those boinging things.  The giblets (other than liver).  

I stuck the neck of the duck on the roaster rack after my second turn of the duck (starting the third hour of roasting) to get it all nice and roasted as well.  It was tempting to pull the meat off the neck as I love neck meat, but I sacrificed for the good of the stock.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually, I prefer a mix of roasted and raw parts when making a stock.  I seldom roast a chicken whole.  I usually either half or quarter it so it cooks more evenly.  That leaves me the backbone, wing tips and bagged parts as raw parts to add the the roasted bones I have been saving in the freezer.  

When I can fill a 20-quart pot, I spend the day making stock.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 16, 2011)

I have read so many variations on which is broth, and which is stock, from so-called expert chef's, not to mention publications that should be reputable authorities, that I use the common sense approach.  Stock means something that you keep on hand to do things with.  In electronics, stock means resistors, micro-chips, solder, etc.  In the auto industry, it means mufflers, shock absorbers, engine parts, etc.  So in the kitchen, or pantry, stock means to me a liquid made from water, meat, and bones, or vegetables.  It is a component that is kept simple so that it is the basic ingredient from which other things are made, similar to how a mother sauce is the basic sauce that the derivative sauces are made.  A chicken stock to me would be chicken parts boiled in water with salt to taste.  It is strained and preserved either by bottling or freezing.  A great stock should have extracted enough collagen from the meat connecting tissues, cartilage, and bones to gel when cooled to room temp, and the hardened fat should be removed after chilling.  The stock can be used to make broths, consume, soups, sauces, gravies, and aspics.

I have made successful stocks from poultry, meat bones, ground beef, or ground pork, etc.  As long as I can obtain sufficient flavor and texture from the stuff I put in the water, I'm happy.  Oh, and to get best results from bones, they should be broken, or split, and cooked with something slightly acidic, like celery, to extract all of the nutrients, and collagen from the bones/tissues.  In many Asian countries, stocks made from bones, cartillage, and connecting tissues are prized above all others, for their nutritional value, flavor, and texture qualities.  I feel the same way.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 18, 2011)

So I decided to make some stock. 

14# of chicken backs.
1.5# wing tips
1.5# feet

All simmering in a 20QT pot.  The smells wonderfully.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> So I decided to make some stock.
> 
> 14# of chicken backs.
> 1.5# wing tips
> ...


 
A new one...feet that smell good!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2011)

I think it is everything taken together that smells good.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A new one...feet that smell good!


 Good one!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 19, 2011)

Isn't it funny how a 'simple question' leads to pages of answers? 

Here is my method.  I buy a bag of leg quarters when they are on sale--10 pounds for $4 or $5.  I put them in my big pressure cooker, and add a couple big onions, 5 or 6 stalks of celery and 3 or 4 big carrots.  I leave the onions whole, and cut the rest of the veggies into chunks--no need to dice.

I bring the pressure cooker up to pressure and cook for 10 or 15 minutes, cool it down in the sink, and take the onions and the leg quarters out.  The meat is thoroughly cooked, and I pick it out to save for other recipes.  The bones, skin, etc. go back into the pressure cooker for another 45 minutes or so, or until the bones are crumbly.  

The stock is clear and full of gelatin, and absolutely delicious.  No skimming, no cooking for hours, so you save energy.

I pull  the  onions out, because the bones and veggies go to the dogs, and I understand that onions are not too good for them.  I don't feed them too much at a time, because it can lead to digestive upsets.  Sometimes I put the leftover stuff flat in a ziplock in the freezer, then I can give the dogs a 'chickensicle' by breaking off bits.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Kayelle, the KA has a grain mill attachment.  You know it is only a matter of time.
> 
> Oh that man of yours and his "attachment" to Lucille.




Kayelle, you know it is true!

If the current stock tastes as good as it smells, it is going to be unbelievable.  In fact, it will be so good that I am giving it a magical name of VooDoo Stock.  (Anyone who could peek in the pot while it was cooking will understand why!)  

BTW, chicken feet SWELL up when in a pot.  Just saying!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 19, 2011)

> BTW, chicken feet SWELL up when in a pot.  Just saying!


*OMG...."VOO DOO" pot to be sure!!  I can just see those curled up toes. Running to get some garlic to hang around my neck.  Gawd, you must love that man!!
I'm glad he's yours......
*


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> *OMG...."VOO DOO" pot to be sure!!  I can just see those curled up toes. Running to get some garlic to hang around my neck.  Gawd, you must love that man!!
> I'm glad he's yours......
> *



It keeps him off of the streets.    I am rather fond of him, to be sure.  

This stock really does look amazing, but I never would have thought of chicken feet as an ingredient.  The other advantage is that I will know chicken feet were used to make the stock instead of having to guess what really is coming out of the can even though I'll use a can when needed.  

It's all part of my getting back in touch with my inner-hippie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> It keeps him off of the streets.  I am rather fond of him, to be sure.
> 
> This stock really does look amazing, but I never would have thought of chicken feet as an ingredient. The other advantage is that I will know chicken feet were used to make the stock instead of having to guess what really is coming out of the can even though I'll use a can when needed.
> 
> It's all part of my getting back in touch with my inner-hippie.


 
Thinking on it...I've never seen chicken feet for sale around here.  Not even at the local organic store.  I'll have to ask around the Farmer's market when it starts back up. 

My inner-hippie keeps looking for bell bottoms.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thinking on it...I've never seen chicken feet for sale around here.  Not even at the local organic store.  I'll have to ask around the Farmer's market when it starts back up.
> 
> My inner-hippie keeps looking for bell bottoms.



If there are markets that cater to the Asian population, they should have some.

...chicken feet, not bell bottoms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If there are markets that cater to the Asian population, they should have some.
> 
> ...chicken feet, not bell bottoms.


 
LOL!  Our Farmer's market is about a block long.  It caters to everyone.  I will ask some our Hmong farmer's about chicken feet.  

I think for an actual market, I'll have to drive to Spokane or Seattle.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> BTW, chicken feet SWELL up when in a pot.  Just saying!



And they come out of the pot all limp and wiggly.  Weirdness I tell ya.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 19, 2011)

Dedicated to Frank, with love from Kathleen .......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBSWmIr9u-w&feature=related


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 19, 2011)

*dances to 'Baby Face'*  I really need chickens!

I'd love to find awesome bell bottoms.  The few I run across simply are not the same!  Really....they simply do not fit like they use to fit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> *dances to 'Baby Face'* I really need chickens!
> 
> I'd love to find awesome bell bottoms. The few I run across simply are not the same! Really....they simply do not fit like they use to fit!


 
You mean back when we had tiny waists and no hips? I had a pair of elephant bells, each bell was bigger around than the waist.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 19, 2011)

I raise chickens, and last year, I bought 25 cockerel chicks--baby roosters.  When I prepared them for their summer home (in the freezer) I saved the feet.  

Chicken feet are just barely this side of my 'OMG I can't deal with THAT' line.  It is the little soft pads on the bottom that skeeve me out--too much like little hands.  

They do make good rich stock, but you have to separate them from the chicken, first, and then you have to scald them and peel the scales and the toenail sheaths off.  Lot of trouble.  My mom (one of 12 kids) said they used to boil them up on butchering day and eat them.  Not me.  Nope.

If you are buying chicken feet they have already been prepped.  Just close your eyes and put them in the pot.  I worked for a brief time at a Tyson chicken processing plant, and they shipped huge cardboard cartons of plastic bags of 'paws' to China.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 19, 2011)

Another thing my mom told me--you can pull a tendon on the chicken foot and make the claws open and close.  

Not doing it.  Nope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

You just cured me of my interest in chicken feet.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 19, 2011)

Chicken feet are for voodoo movies


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 19, 2011)

These were prepped already.  The ones I saw at the Asian market were not.  One of the feet had the membrane still attatched, easy to remove though.

I did not think of playing with them.  A little chicken soft shoe could have been interesting.

The plan is to actually can this stuff tomorrow.  I pulled about 1.5 liters of fat off the stock today.  (I say it that way because to throw it out I poured it into a 2 liter bottle).


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean back when we had tiny waists and no hips? I had a pair of elephant bells, each bell was bigger around than the waist.



Hush, PF!  It's the change in design.  Yeah, that is it.  Really.    I had some of the elephant bells too.  



pacanis said:


> Chicken feet are for voodoo movies



And for voodoo stock!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 20, 2011)

First I was in error, the stock pot is 16Qt.

We got 14 pint jars canned (7Qt.) plus another 11oz that we put in an ice cube tray.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 20, 2011)

I was at one of the local grocery stores today and what did I find in the poultry section???? CHICKEN FEET!!!!!!   I have never seen them there before, but then again I could have walked right by them,.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 20, 2011)

Voodoo Stock makin's!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Voodoo Stock makin's!


 

Let me know what happens when you make peeking duck...


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 20, 2011)

Voodoo stock!

Yum!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Voodoo stock!
> 
> Yum!



w00t!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have spoon...mug...


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Let me know what happens when you make peeking duck...



I have a mock Peking duck that is pretty tasty!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 22, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I have a mock Peking duck that is pretty tasty!



Made the real thing once.  'Twas a lot of work.  Served it according to traditions, in courses.  Don't remember them all now.  Searched the internet for info at the time.  It was very good, but a pain to prepare.  We're talking 2 days to make properly.  I even used a fan to help dry the honey "paint" more quickly between applications.  All I can say is - whoa!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Her mock Peking duck was good... yum.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Made the real thing once.  'Twas a lot of work.  Served it according to traditions, in courses.  Don't remember them all now.  Searched the internet for info at the time.  It was very good, but a pain to prepare.  We're talking 2 days to make properly.  I even used a fan to help dry the honey "paint" more quickly between applications.  All I can say is - whoa!
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



My mock recipe took two days too.  It used a maple syrup mix that was "painted."  I made pancakes, and served it with scallion brushes for the plum sauce.  It was really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> My mock recipe took two days too. It used a maple syrup mix that was "painted." I made pancakes, and served it with scallion brushes for the plum sauce. It was really good.


 
I thought it would be more time consuming trying to keep the lid on the pot.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought it would be more time consuming trying to keep the lid on the pot.



I have no idea where that recipe is, but I will try to dig it up.  It wasn't too bad to make but there was a lot of "wait time."  The results were wonderful.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2011)

How do you guys remove the fat from the top of the jelly that forms when you put the stock in the fridge? It's not impossible, but any "tricks" to make it easier would be appreciated.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> How do you guys remove the fat from the top of the jelly that forms when you put the stock in the fridge? It's not impossible, but any "tricks" to make it easier would be appreciated.



Use a fat separator - about the size of a clear 2 cup measuring cup with a spout that feeds off of the bottom and has a filter-like lid (costs about $3.00)

While warm, the stock is poured into the cup through the lid and filters the larger particulates as it passes through the lid, and when left to set for a few minutes, the fat rises to the top. You then pour off the stock, which draws from the bottom. Simply stop pouring before the floating  fat layer reaches the entrance to the spout, and then pour it off to discard.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> How do you guys remove the fat from the top of the jelly that forms when you put the stock in the fridge? It's not impossible, but any "tricks" to make it easier would be appreciated.




It's easier to remove a thicker layer of fat.  If it's just a light skim coat of fat, I leave it in.  For thicker layers of fat, I skim it off in pieces with a flat metal spatula or spoon.

If it's just a very thin layer, reheat the stock and lay a clean paper towel on the surface then lift it out and toss it.  Since the fat is on the surface, the paper towel soaks that up first.  You may need more than one sheet to get the job done.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> How do you guys remove the fat from the top of the jelly that forms when you put the stock in the fridge? It's not impossible, but any "tricks" to make it easier would be appreciated.




Once it has had ample time to congeal I am able to peel it off.  For chicken it is really soft so a large flattish spoon does the trick for me.

Beef stock the fat comes out very hard and comes right off.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Once it has had ample time to congeal I am able to peel it off.  For chicken it is really soft so a large flattish spoon does the trick for me.
> 
> Beef stock the fat comes out very hard and comes right off.



That explains my confusion. I remember the hard stuff, but hadn't twigged that it's hard when it's beef. Right now I'm dealing with chicken stock. The flattish spoon is what I have been doing. I like to save the fat for roux.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought about saving this fat, but it was a lot off this batch and well, it was just chicken fat.  I do have some tallow in the fridge and some *swoon* duck fat.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2011)

I have one container or chicken fat and one of bacon fat in the fridge.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I have one container or chicken fat and one of bacon fat in the fridge.



I've had the bacon fat, but never thought of keeping the chicken fat.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2011)

I have suddenly gotten a craving for fried chicken.. using chicken fat.  hmm...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I have one container or chicken fat and one of bacon fat in the fridge.





Kathleen said:


> I've had the bacon fat, but never thought of keeping the chicken fat.



I use the chicken fat when I am sauteing onions and other veg for my chicken pot pie and for making the roux for the pot pie.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I use the chicken fat when I am sauteing onions and other veg for my chicken pot pie and for making the roux for the pot pie.



And we tossed nearly two liters of it!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh the humanity of it!!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> And we tossed nearly two liters of it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I have suddenly gotten a craving for fried chicken.. using chicken fat. hmm...


 
That seems wrong somehow...


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 23, 2011)

So wrong in a right way... 

I made carnitas with pork shoulder simmered in lard a while back.. and I am getting a craving for that again.


----------

